
Retail Hacking - pooya72
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/11/ff_hackingretail/all/1
======
pooya72
From Umair Haque: "this is what happens when you're in the business of hard-
selling toxic, meaningless junk: hypercommoditization."
<http://twitter.com/umairh/status/10760981747601408>

